# Story of a Little Fish



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Part 1 (tell me if I should continue)
Every little betta starts from a tiny egg in a bubble, waiting for the moment he or she will hatch. Tiny waited with her siblings to burst out of the egg. Galaxy and Star have already done so. The seconds seemed like hours. Soon she will be free. Hours past. She and a few others were still waiting. Then it was time. She pushed herself out of the bubble and breathed in the water. Nothing felt so magical. She pulled herself the the surface and watched her dad. He looked menacing, but elegant. _Will he eat me?_ she thought. He only watched, as he was waiting for one to dare to go near him. Every day a big monster came. It never touched water. It looked down at us a dropped in some weird things. Star pulled me closer to them. They looked yummy. I looked at my self to see my belly looked smaller. If it gets too small, will I have to eat the weird things? Galaxy belly was gone, so she ate some of the weird things. Dad did too. _If they can eat it, will I have to?_ I wondered. A week or more later we all lost our bellies and started daring to get closer to my dad. I never did though. I glided at the top catching the weird things. All of us were bigger and Galaxy was already swimming by herself. Then the worst came. Our dad was done and he chased us like food. Then a huge net got him. He yelled and blew bubbles but we couldn't help him. Maybe he helped us till we were ready, but I wasn't ready. We were moved to a bigger tank, filled with plants. Some of us had color. I looked at myself. I looked stunning! I was a dark green. Daddy called me tiny but could't I have a cooler name? Like Evergreen or Green Dart? I asked Galaxy about it. She said she will call me Evergreen. Days and weeks went by quickly. I was older. They said I was 4 months old or more. My fins were bigger and so was I. I am now a dark green female spade tail. Galaxy looked like me too, but he was a dude. Soon we got our own little tanks. 30 of us lived, 60 of us didn't. 
Do you want me to continue? (sorry for mistakes I am not perfect, I also tried to sound like a betta. I never bred so... )


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome...do continue ;-)​


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Okay I will soon, the heat is killing me. 105* F (If it was C I would be toast)


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL...more like burnt toast


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

XD Now it is even hotter....  I glad I am still alive. 107 degrees! O.O


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

0.o 107! And I thought it was hot here!


----------

